# The super speeder law proposal... should DNR/Sportsmen start a simlar proposal ?



## Milkman (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is a link to a story about recently proposed legislation regarding the proposal to impose stiffer penalties for super speeders.

http://atlanta.bizjournals.com/atlanta/stories/2009/01/26/daily48.html

It essentially provides that the increased fine money be collected by the county but sent to the state and ear marked for trauma centers.

How about if there were legislation introduced that allowed _super fines for some DNR violations_?? That additional fine money could be directed toward some type of land conservation, equipment purchase, DNR salaries, etc

Could this work to help us support our outdoor resources??


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds good to me, except speeding is one of my pet sins.  If it passes, I'm gonna have to be more careful.  It's easy to drive 85 on the interstate in light traffic.

Your idea would work, but the state government has shown multiple times that they don't care about the DNR and it's budget shortcomings, so they'd never enact it.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 29, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Sounds good to me, except speeding is one of my pet sins.  If it passes, I'm gonna have to be more careful.  It's easy to drive 85 on the interstate in light traffic.
> 
> Your idea would work, but the state government has shown multiple times that they don't care about the DNR and it's budget shortcomings, so they'd never enact it.



The fine money for excess speeding would go to funding for the trauma centers as proposed.

What I was thinking is some sort of super fines for certain DNR violations.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Here is a link to a story about recently proposed legislation regarding the proposal to impose stiffer penalties for super speeders.
> 
> http://atlanta.bizjournals.com/atlanta/stories/2009/01/26/daily48.html
> 
> ...


 

It'll never happen, but if this bill passes I can see what the next step will be. A super tax on the purchase of firearms justified by more funds going to trauma centers for the treatment of victims of violent crimes.

It's all hogwash and the trauma centers won't see less than 1% of 1% of this money, however it is proposed.


----------



## vol man (Jan 29, 2009)

what kinda violations would result in a "super fine"?


----------



## Milkman (Jan 29, 2009)

vol man said:


> what kinda violations would result in a "super fine"?



which ever ones were proposed as such


----------



## Milkman (Jan 29, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> It'll never happen, but if this bill passes I can see what the next step will be. A super tax on the purchase of firearms justified by more funds going to trauma centers for the treatment of victims of violent crimes.
> 
> It's all hogwash and the trauma centers won't see less than 1% of 1% of this money, however it is proposed.



So you think we ought to wait and see if the super speeder idea comes to pass, and is effective first ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2009)

Milkman said:


> So you think we ought to wait and see if the super speeder idea comes to pass, and is effective first ???


 

Absolutely.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 29, 2009)

The lottery was supposed to be the fix for the education system too.  I just got through paying an extra $100 on top of the regular fees because of a budget shortfall for my sons tuition. I vote against giving the state any more money whenever I can.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 29, 2009)

The super speeder bill got shot down last year.  Remains to be seen if it picks up steam this year.

DNR already has the authority to add an administrative penalty to whatever fine a game miscreant receives.  For some reason it chooses not to exercise it.

One difference is that money DNR levies goes to the state treasury, not the local county.  I understand it doesn't go straight to DNR, but collecting the money would help its cause at the state level.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 29, 2009)

I think game violation should be stiffer.


----------



## howl (Jan 29, 2009)

Not enough laws already? Got more than enough for me. Just need better people enforcing them.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 30, 2009)

howl said:


> Not enough laws already? Got more than enough for me. Just need better people enforcing them.



I dont see what I was asking about as being "another law"
what I am wondering is if we could direct some fine collections funds from enforcing existing laws toward projects other than the budgets of the counties collecting the fines.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 31, 2009)

Meriwether Mike said:


> The lottery was supposed to be the fix for the education system too.  I just got through paying an extra $100 on top of the regular fees because of a budget shortfall for my sons tuition. I vote against giving the state any more money whenever I can.



Isn't the lottery for public schools? I assume (yeah I know thats bad) that by tuition your sons school isn't a public school.


----------



## howl (Jan 31, 2009)

You'd have to move the money somewhere outside the program. If you fine someone for using too much ketchup, the accepted practice is to move the money to something other than ketchup use management. You would somehow have to change the laws or change the way the laws are practiced. Its another law literally or practically and I for one have had enough of knee jerk reactions and subsequent reduction of liberty.
Its just hunting, anyway. Not everyone is as crazy about it as we are. We need to encourage in all forms to protect the tradition whether we like any specific form or not.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 28, 2010)

Since the super speeder law did pass and is in effect....... is there any interest in this now?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 28, 2010)

I still say it would be a good idea, as long as the funds went to sportsmen and not the general fund.  I just looked through the Hall of Shame in this month's GON.  Most of the fines were less than $500.  When fines are cheaper than lease fees, it's no wonder so many people take the chance of hunting illegally.


----------



## gonner (Feb 28, 2010)

They should be out to trying to generate more jobs for the area and welcoming more companies and such.NOT coming up with new ways to TAX and FINE us more to make their job easier or to fatten their pockets.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 28, 2010)

gonner said:


> They should be out to trying to generate more jobs for the area and welcoming more companies and such.NOT coming up with new ways to TAX and FINE us more to make their job easier or to fatten their pockets.



Who are  you referring to?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 28, 2010)

There certainly should be increased mandatory penalties for repeat offenders.  Even shoplifting becomes a felony the third time you are caught.

One of the early posters made the point that in most counties, it's cheaper to  poach than it is to join a lease or buy a hunting license.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 28, 2010)

Alot of the violations aren't just by poachers! Alot are the leasers,they are harder to catch!
We all need to help the DNR they work 7 days aweek 24-7 at times,for very little! Why because they  want to perserve hunting,fishing,camping for everyone. 
Stiffer fines for repeat violation toward DNR funding won't hurt my feelings


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 28, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Since the super speeder law did pass and is in effect....... is there any interest in this now?



Nope. As you probably already know, the fees that sportsmen already pay in the form of license fees, added taxes on our hunting and fishing equipment, etc were supposed to be used to fund DNR, restocking efforts and other projects to benefit the sportsmen who pay these fees based on that promise. That never happened. It never will happen. 

We sportsmen have been supporting increasing fees for years based on the promises that our money would be used to support the hunting and fishing in our state and every single time our money has been dumped into the general fund and used for everything but the intended purpose. Not only that, but whenever there is a budget shortfall, the very first thing to lose funding is the projects that the sportsmen's fees were supposedly earmarked for.

So you can count me out for supporting any increased fees based on promises that are never honored by our Govt.


----------



## win280 (Mar 1, 2010)

Just change the law so the state gets the money instead of the county.At least a 50/50 split. The county for administrative and the state gets the rest.
Since the county sets the fines. I think you would see the fines double if the state started getting 50% of the revenue.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 1, 2010)

win280 said:


> Just change the law so the state gets the money instead of the county.At least a 50/50 split. The county for administrative and the state gets the rest.
> Since the county sets the fines. I think you would see the fines double if the state started getting 50% of the revenue.



The way you describe above is how the super speeder law works. 

A LEO writes a ticket that meets the super speeder criteria. The county probate court collects the regular speeding fine which stays with the county. 
The Probate office alerts the state that the ticket has been processed. 
The state then sends a letter to the violator for the super speeder fine amount. When the violator pays the additional amount that money stays with the state.


----------



## 12gamag (Mar 5, 2010)

nope.......IF the taxes on hunting and fishing equiptment, hunting/fishing licesnses, "support wildlife tags" and fines was used wisely- that should be more than enough money to fund the state DNR.....unfortantly the state doesnt not use our funds wisely-so no-I do not and would not support a increased fine for law breakers.


----------



## benellisbe (Mar 8, 2010)

DouglasB. said:


> Isn't the lottery for public schools? I assume (yeah I know thats bad) that by tuition your sons school isn't a public school.



I think the HOPE scholarship is funded by lottery money.  Also, most universities are subsidized by the state.  Tuition costs a LOT more than what they actually charge students.


----------



## Ga_redland (Mar 8, 2010)

No matter what they say about money collected , if will not take take them long befor they try to shift it to the state general fund


----------



## Milkman (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds like very few of those willing to reply trust the state lawmakers............. Are you who dont trust the decision makers working to elect all new folks, or are you gonna move to Antarctica, or what ?? 

Oh, never mind we have another forum for all that "stuff"


----------



## billyblob (Mar 8, 2010)

yes, the fines are not high enough , poaching and trespassing are out of control


----------



## Son (Mar 9, 2010)

Money would somehow end up in "The General Fund" usually does.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 9, 2010)

Since most hunters try to stay within the regulations, I'd vote to make certain violations have a stiffer fine. Trespasing, hunting out of season, and some of the other ones that don't include making an honeswt mistake  wwould be the ones to target but I think just like these other fellas that say no to letting the money go to the state general fund. It must all b used for WMA land purchases and improvments. PFA improvments are good too. More money for hiring rangers if the training is good and they weed out the power hungry.

PS i think only your elected officials can start proposals.


----------



## maxnpops (Mar 11, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Sounds like very few of those willing to reply trust the state lawmakers............. Are you who dont trust the decision makers working to elect all new folks, or are you gonna move to Antarctica, or what ??
> 
> Oh, never mind we have another forum for all that "stuff"



The proposal to increase hunting fines would be nothing more than a new tax/penalty just like the super speeder law.  Can you say Social Security?  Yeah, that money is set aside by our gubbermint right?  

Electing all new "representatives" is not the solution.  The system is broken.  New reps thrown into a corupt system will only corupt the new reps with time.  I've bought too much snake oil over the years.  Promises to help but only makes things worse.

Just my humble opinion from Antarctica.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 11, 2010)

Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, committed citizens can change the world; indeed, it's the only thing that ever has. 

Quote from Margaret Mead


The lady was wrong......... I give up


----------



## basslure (Mar 11, 2010)

I like the idea. Add the super fine on to the charges that also result in suspension of privilegies.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 12, 2010)

I like the idea. "Super Poachers" That would not only help stop illegal hunting practices, it would help bring money to the DNR and state, as well as being benefical to Georgia wildlife.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 12, 2010)

12gamag said:


> nope.......IF the taxes on hunting and fishing equiptment, hunting/fishing licesnses, "support wildlife tags" and fines was used wisely- that should be more than enough money to fund the state DNR.....unfortantly the state doesnt not use our funds wisely-so no-I do not and would not support a increased fine for law breakers.



If you aren't breaking any laws, why should it matter? Its not going to take any money out of your pocket, only out of the pockets of criminals.


----------



## wmahunter (Mar 13, 2010)

Kendallbearden said:


> If you aren't breaking any laws, why should it matter? Its not going to take any money out of your pocket, only out of the pockets of criminals.


----------



## bruner (Mar 14, 2010)

How long before the Super Speeder money gets so good to them that they decide to apply the same ruling to ALL traffic violations, moving and non-moving?   Put the Super Poacher law in place, money starts rolling in from criminals only of coarse. If we pass more laws we get more money. No matter how stupid the laws get only the criminals will pay.  Believe me they will make criminals out of most of us. 30 years ago I felt different about it.      Just because something is legal don't make it right. And just because something is illegal don't make it wrong. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## maxnpops (Mar 15, 2010)

Let's see...how many laws are the books to stop illegal drugs?  Right, countless!  I know, let's pass more gun laws to stop criminals from owning guns.  That mentality is exactly why we are in the mess we're in now.  Politicians don't give a flying flip about us, they simply want the money and power.  Our founding fathers are rolling in their graves at our total lack of vigilance.  John Hancock, ya know he signed the Declaration of Independence, was an illegal smuggler under our former tyrants.  I'm not advocating breaking laws, but when do free men say enough already and take back their freedom?  



Kendallbearden said:


> I like the idea. "Super Poachers" That would not only help stop illegal hunting practices, it would help bring money to the DNR and state, as well as being benefical to Georgia wildlife.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 15, 2010)

maxnpops said:


> Let's see...how many laws are the books to stop illegal drugs?  Right, countless!  I know, let's pass more gun laws to stop criminals from owning guns.  That mentality is exactly why we are in the mess we're in now.  Politicians don't give a flying flip about us, they simply want the money and power.  Our founding fathers are rolling in their graves at our total lack of vigilance.  John Hancock, ya know he signed the Declaration of Independence, was an illegal smuggler under our former tyrants.  I'm not advocating breaking laws, but when do free men say enough already and take back their freedom?



You're right, there are countless laws against illegal drugs. And yes, they are still on the streets, but imagine if you would, where we would be without the laws we do have. Do you not think it would be worse if it were legal to sell drugs in the middle of the streets, or in our neighborhoods? Our laws are made for a reason. I don't support every single bill that's written. I actually oppose most of them. And as for your gun laws quote, I agree with you. I oppose almost all the recent gun laws I've heard. But the idea of increased fines on illegal hunters is something that I am absloutely willing to back up. Its not changing any hunting laws, so it shouldn't affect any good, ethical hunters. But for all the hunters out there who hunt over bait, or spotlight deer at night, or practice any other illegal/unethical, yeah, I believe they should be fined into the ground. With all the anti-hunters out there setting their sights on destroying our sport, we need to do everything in our power to keep the sport alive, and ethical.  Would anyone let me come to their land and hunt over bait? Or, maybe go spotlight a buck at night? If you say yes, you have a ligitimate reason not to want a bill like this to pass. I'm ok with the bill, because I know that I do absolutely nothing illegal when I'm hunting, so I have nothing to worry about. I have seen first hand how illegal hunting practices can effect deer heards. For me, hunting is a way to get away from everything, and relax in the woods. I don't want to have to worry about other people ruining that for me. Feel free to PM me with your opinions


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 15, 2010)

Kendallbearden said:


> You're right, there are countless laws against illegal drugs. And yes, they are still on the streets, but imagine if you would, where we would be without the laws we do have. Do you not think it would be worse if it were legal to sell drugs in the middle of the streets, or in our neighborhoods? Our laws are made for a reason. I don't support every single bill that's written. I actually oppose most of them. And as for your gun laws quote, I agree with you. I oppose almost all the recent gun laws I've heard. But the idea of increased fines on illegal hunters is something that I am absloutely willing to back up. Its not changing any hunting laws, so it shouldn't affect any good, ethical hunters. But for all the hunters out there who hunt over bait, or spotlight deer at night, or practice any other illegal/unethical, yeah, I believe they should be fined into the ground. With all the anti-hunters out there setting their sights on destroying our sport, we need to do everything in our power to keep the sport alive, and ethical. Would anyone let me come to their land and hunt over bait? Or, maybe go spotlight a buck at night? If you say yes, you have a ligitimate reason not to want a bill like this to pass. I'm ok with the bill, because I know that I do absolutely nothing illegal when I'm hunting, so I have nothing to worry about. I have seen first hand how illegal hunting practices can effect deer heards. For me, hunting is a way to get away from everything, and relax in the woods. I don't want to have to worry about other people ruining that for me. Feel free to PM me with your opinions


 
Where would we be without the laws we do have... Imagine if you will the amount of money that has been spent on the war on drugs, now imagine that money spent on things like infrastructure. Imagine the money spent on prisons and then imagine the money collected from drug offenders spent on rehab programs instead of increased prison space, imagine the money spent on SWAT teams used to interdict drug users and the number of innocent people killed by those SWAT teams "invading" the wrong houses. Imagine if you will the amount of money that has been spent on the war on poverty, now imagine that money spent on job programs instead of welfare and food stamps and imagine how much better those who benefit from welfare and food stamps would feel about themselves if they had better jobs or jobs period instead of relying on the tax dollars taken from you and while you are at it imagine the things you could have done with the money that was taken from you and given to someone else to fight poverty. Imagine how silly it is to punish those who haven't comitted a crime for things that criminals will do no matter what the law says.

I have nothing against increasing the penalties for certain egregious crimes but the citizen must beware for the politicians idea of an egregious crime isn't the same as the citizens.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 15, 2010)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Where would we be without the laws we do have... Imagine if you will the amount of money that has been spent on the war on drugs, now imagine that money spent on things like infrastructure. Imagine the money spent on prisons and then imagine the money collected from drug offenders spent on rehab programs instead of increased prison space, imagine the money spent on SWAT teams used to interdict drug users and the number of innocent people killed by those SWAT teams "invading" the wrong houses. Imagine if you will the amount of money that has been spent on the war on poverty, now imagine that money spent on job programs instead of welfare and food stamps and imagine how much better those who benefit from welfare and food stamps would feel about themselves if they had better jobs or jobs period instead of relying on the tax dollars taken from you and while you are at it imagine the things you could have done with the money that was taken from you and given to someone else to fight poverty. Imagine how silly it is to punish those who haven't comitted a crime for things that criminals will do no matter what the law says.
> 
> I have nothing against increasing the penalties for certain egregious crimes but the citizen must beware for the politicians idea of an egregious crime isn't the same as the citizens.



Imagine what the streets would be like if we didn't spend the money on controlling crime. Would you prefer we stop law enforcement funding to help rebuild infrastructure? Would you prefer that we stop arresting criminals, in order to take pressure off of the prisons? Would you prefer drug dealers be able to legally sell drugs to our children? Crime is an unfortunate part of our lives, but its a real part. Criminals aren't going to change just because we turn a blind eye to them. We have no choice but to be proactive and aggressive in dealing with dangerous criminals, and getting them off the streets. To be honest, I'm not entirely sure where all of these points are coming from. The topic of this thread is about enacting a bill that would not CHANGE the laws, just increase the punishment for those who break them. If you aren't breaking the law, why should you worry? I don't see how you can be charged with illegal hunting practices if you are hunting legally, either you're breaking the law, or you aren't. And as for your welfare point, the sad truth of the matter is, a lot of people on welfare are cheating the system. I agree that job programs should  be started, and welfare should be more strict as to who recieves the benefits. I know for a fact there are a lot of lazy people out there who are getting government checks simply because they don't want to go to work. That is what bothers me about the current system. I don't think money should come out of our pockets to help people who are too lazy to help themselves. On the other hand, people who can't work, and actually need the money, I'm ok with helping them, to a certain extent. People work hard for their money, so i can see both sides. But imagine (and God forbid this happen) but lets say one of your close realatives was hurt, and couldn't work, wouldn't you want some way for them to have income to support themselves? The idea doesn't seem so bad then. But again, I have no pity nor patience for those who are just lazy, and cheating the system. And i agree with your last point completely. I don't think people should be punished for what criminals do no matter what, but i do think that those criminals should be punished to the full extent of the law. And the discussion about the possibility of this bill would just be another way to increase the punishment on those criminals.


----------



## coyotebgone (Mar 15, 2010)

OH Yea! another opportunity to steal money from the citizens of GA.  Its a money grab.  Just like the stop light cameras.  More bunk. 

Thats something I will support. NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 15, 2010)

coyotebgone said:


> OH Yea! another opportunity to steal money from the citizens of GA.  Its a money grab.  Just like the stop light cameras.  More bunk.
> 
> Thats something I will support. NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, another opportunity to steal money from the CRIMINALS of Georgia. Fact is, if you run a redlight, you have broken the law, and you deserve to be punished. So I think redlight cameras are also a great idea. I wish they had more of them.


----------



## kbhunter (Mar 16, 2010)

Some of the posts here regarding this are a little disconcerning. Kendallbearden's posts are well thought out and dead on the money. Why would anyone care if they are not breaking the law? I myself have raised my son to respect the law. Suffering the consquences for not doing should be commensurate with the crime committed.

Let's look at some scenarios; You save your hard earned money putting back money to pay for that honey hole lease. You are more excited every day that gets closer to opening day. You go down and work. You clear roads, build trails, make food plots. You FINALLY get up for that first hunt on your new lease. You get on your four wheeler and get to your stand. You climb up, the woods settle down and the magic time is near. You are scanning the woods, trying to see movement and the loud crack of a gun rattles your head. You hear voices a few minutes later and you realize you have poachers on your land. 

Now, you are HOT! Boiling mad, you climb down, retrieve you cell phone and call you local Game Warden, he says he is on his way to your camp. You go over and realize when you walk up these guys are dragging a HUGE buck back to their truck. You say something like HEY!! You are poaching, tresspassing on my land. They act non-concerned. They keep dragging ther deer. One has the gall to say something like "I have always hunted here buddy"! So, you know it is going to be straightened out by the GW. You know these guys have to drive by your camp so you high tail it back and the GW is there as these other guys come driving up. They expalin to the GW, they are very sorry they didn't realize the land was leased. There Father used to lease the land and when he passed no one leased it the last couple of years. 

Now, your thinking these guys are lying beccause they were so bold about it with you and now they are acting so innocent to the GW. You are even HOTTER now. The GW hears their story feels some compassion but they get fined anyway. $659 each for hunting on someone's land and the guy KEEPS the deer!!

They get into their truck and drive away with th deer! You have spent more than that for the lease, all of the money and work was much more than that! These guys got to hunt, harvest a nice buck for half of what you have put into your lease!!

BELIEVE IT OR NOT, THIS HAS HAPPENED!! This is the current fine for hunting on another's land in GA. It is up to the GW to take the deer. I have a guy I work with that had this happen. So, What if the fine would have been 2000 dollars a piece? Maybe after that fine the guys wouldn't have incentive to ever do this again. 

What about spotlighting your deer heard at night? Hunting Before/After Legal Hours 134.00, Disturbing/Harassing/Blinding Wildlife 134.00. Is this a fine large enough to prevent that??

What about someone on land next to yours baiting? Your deer have left your property for the most part to feed on corn, sweet blocks, apples etc. What about the fine? Hunting Deer/Turkey/Duck Over Bait 334.00. Not too bad if split a few ways to see deer. 

Anyway, the point is this. Think about your hard earned money being spent legally, the SLOB hunter killing big bucks illegally because the fine is WORTH THE RISK!! Think about it!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 16, 2010)

kbhunter said:


> Some of the posts here regarding this are a little disconcerning. Kendallbearden's posts are well thought out and dead on the money. Why would anyone care if they are not breaking the law? I myself have raised my son to respect the law. Suffering the consquences for not doing should be commensurate with the crime committed.
> 
> Let's look at some scenarios; You save your hard earned money putting back money to pay for that honey hole lease. You are more excited every day that gets closer to opening day. You go down and work. You clear roads, build trails, make food plots. You FINALLY get up for that first hunt on your new lease. You get on your four wheeler and get to your stand. You climb up, the woods settle down and the magic time is near. You are scanning the woods, trying to see movement and the loud crack of a gun rattles your head. You hear voices a few minutes later and you realize you have poachers on your land.
> 
> ...



Glad someone agrees with me. I'm just not sure about some people.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 16, 2010)

I've posted a link to a website with all the current fines for illegal hunting/fishing activities. Take a look at them. I think some of them are about half what they should be..http://www.georgiacourts.org/courts/probate/grady/HUNTING AND FISHING VIOLATION FINE.pdf


----------



## Milkman (Mar 16, 2010)

The DNR/State budget does not get any money at all from violator fines as things are structured today .  ALL cases are tried (or plead) at the county level and fines assessed and collected for the county.  
The state and DNR get $0. 

That is what I started this thread to make an awareness of. The super speeder law allows the state to collect an additional $200 above what the county collects after the court proceedings are finished. 

I must assume those who disagree with fines and/or increased fines must think they will be committing violations that will cause them to have to pay.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 16, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I must assume those who disagree with fines and/or increased fines must think they will be committing violations that will cause them to have to pay.



I reckon so. I don't know of any other reason why they would oppose


----------



## coyotebgone (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, another opportunity to steal money from the CRIMINALS of Georgia. Fact is, if you run a redlight, you have broken the law, and you deserve to be punished. So I think redlight cameras are also a great idea. I wish they had more of them. 

FYI - when you run the light and the camera gets you, you haven't broken a traffic law. you have broken a city ordinance.  

Futhermore, you have to prove you wasn't driving. The city does not have to prove you was. (failure to provide due process) 

Furthermore, your probably the same guy that complains about more gun laws.  My point is enforce the laws we have.  

We don't need more laws that are covered by other laws.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 16, 2010)

coyotebgone said:


> Yeah, another opportunity to steal money from the CRIMINALS of Georgia. Fact is, if you run a redlight, you have broken the law, and you deserve to be punished. So I think redlight cameras are also a great idea. I wish they had more of them.
> 
> FYI - when you run the light and the camera gets you, you haven't broken a traffic law. you have broken a city ordinance.
> 
> ...



So running redlights isn't against the law now? 
And the "super poachers" bill wouldn't be a new law. It would just increase the punishment for breaking the laws we already have. So i'm assuming you would support it, since you said "My point is to enforce the laws we have," because that is exactly what the bill would do.


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 16, 2010)

To the op's ???  I go back/forth. I'd hate to see abuse on the part of the state/dnr becoming bounty hunters... In the way local police attempt to become budget balancing revenue sources.

That being said, as a hunter, reading the GON hall of shame, I think there need to be more digits on the dollar side of the fine amounts.

The guy who knowingly baits in GA, figuring on not getting caught, or only a minor wrist slap, should be fined $10K.

Like I said mixed emotions...


----------



## kbhunter (Mar 16, 2010)

coyotebgone said:


> Yeah, another opportunity to steal money from the CRIMINALS of Georgia. Fact is, if you run a redlight, you have broken the law, and you deserve to be punished. So I think redlight cameras are also a great idea. I wish they had more of them.
> 
> FYI - when you run the light and the camera gets you, you haven't broken a traffic law. you have broken a city ordinance.
> 
> ...



BINGO!!!!!That is what we are saying!! Enforce the ones we ALREADY HAVE! Just with stiffer fines, to help send a message to the scum bag, slob hunters that give all lawfull sportsmen a bad name.


----------



## kbhunter (Mar 16, 2010)

georgia_home said:


> To the op's ???  I go back/forth. I'd hate to see abuse on the part of the state/dnr becoming bounty hunters... In the way local police attempt to become budget balancing revenue sources.
> 
> That being said, as a hunter, reading the GON hall of shame, I think there need to be more digits on the dollar side of the fine amounts.
> 
> ...


----------



## bruner (Mar 17, 2010)

HEY. I didn't mean to get you fellers panties in a wad with the earlier post. All I was saying is that if you give them an inch they will take a mile. I just see it like the gun laws and animal rights laws. They keep stretching them to include more and more. I don't mean any of this as an argument but discussion of different opinions without accusing anyone of being criminals. Hoping this would never come to pass, let me ask yall something. If they passed a law requiring us to turn in all our guns and report anyone that did not, WOULD you become a criminal ? Or just pick the laws that are agreeable? Yes I agree with you on the poacher and other issues but sometimes the more the laws look out for you, the more they can possibly be used to restrict you later down the road. But then again I may be completely wrong about everything.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 18, 2010)

The first thing I would like to see changed is the distribution of the current fines anyway.  DNR does the enforcement, yet the counties keep all the funds.  Seems a little backwards since the counties do not pay for the enforcement.   Part of that money needs to go to WRD, at least 50%.

Second, I would like to see higher fines with set minimums across the board.  Illegal hunting in one county would have the same fine amount as illegal hunting in another county.  We need to reduce the buddy system as it stands now.

Fix those 2 and then let's see where we stand.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 18, 2010)

reylamb said:


> The first thing I would like to see changed is the distribution of the current fines anyway.  DNR does the enforcement, yet the counties keep all the funds.  Seems a little backwards since the counties do not pay for the enforcement.   Part of that money needs to go to WRD, at least 50%.
> 
> Second, I would like to see higher fines with set minimums across the board.  Illegal hunting in one county would have the same fine amount as illegal hunting in another county.  We need to reduce the buddy system as it stands now.
> 
> Fix those 2 and then let's see where we stand.



the reality of it is that the county courts are not going to give up any source of revenue/income willingly.
The counties are feeling the budget crunch as badly or worse than the state in this economy.


----------



## kbhunter (Mar 18, 2010)

bruner said:


> HEY. I didn't mean to get you fellers panties in a wad with the earlier post. All I was saying is that if you give them an inch they will take a mile. I just see it like the gun laws and animal rights laws. They keep stretching them to include more and more. I don't mean any of this as an argument but discussion of different opinions without accusing anyone of being criminals. Hoping this would never come to pass, let me ask yall something. If they passed a law requiring us to turn in all our guns and report anyone that did not, WOULD you become a criminal ? Or just pick the laws that are agreeable? Yes I agree with you on the poacher and other issues but sometimes the more the laws look out for you, the more they can possibly be used to restrict you later down the road. But then again I may be completely wrong about everything.



I hear your concern there bruner, but the point being made is not additional laws being made. It is to make the fees commensurate to the crime. The point being made here is trying to reduce the number of slob hunters.

In today's world of "politically correct", we have to be careful with how our image of hunters and outdoor enthusiests are portrayed. We have enemies of our gun rights, hunting and fishing activites everywhere! Do you remember seeing any positive press for what is done in our sports of choice? Like Hunters for the hungry or handicapped programs for sportsman or many of the other positive things on the news? The answer is no, everything you see will be negative....A HUNTER shoots a horse with an arrow, or a Forest Ranger is killed by a coyote hunter. Those people are endangering the things we love!! 

Stiffer penalties are a proven way to help slow that down. The super speeder law in other states has worked to help that. 

Folks, it is time to be aware of all of the happenings going on around us, we are in real danger of losing many of our rights.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 18, 2010)

Kendallbearden said:


> If you aren't breaking any laws, why should it matter? Its not going to take any money out of your pocket, only out of the pockets of criminals.


Breaking the law has little to do with it. Knowing the law and not overstepping their(DNR) boundaries.
More than 50% of the tickets that are written by the DNR are bogus, without probable cause (trespassing to search for feeders just to come back later to see if someone is hunting over it), (search for stands to later come back to see if someone is not wearing their orange). This is an illegal activity but is tolerated by most people because they believe the DNR has that right. Most people will not spend two or three days in court or the 12 - 15 hundred dollars for legal representation to beat a $135.00 ticket.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you bumped this up.

I got the new GON yesterday and the Hall of Shame had an excellent example of the leeway that the Judge has in dealing with cases and the fines he applies. 

Short version: Guy is gigging Redfish in GA because he had been caught in Fla and they were going to spank him hard if they caught him again so he decided to come to GA and get a slap on the wrist. The Judge slapped him alright, to the tune of $2500 and a 2 year suspension of fishing privileges!

Moral of the story, the existing laws are in place now to punish offenders if the offense warrants higher fines and suspension of privileges, all the Judge has to do is decide if the more severe punishment is deserved.

We don't need more laws like Super Speeder, the Judges already have that option.


----------



## wmahunter (Jan 29, 2011)

Backlasher82 said:


> Glad you bumped this up.
> 
> I got the new GON yesterday and the Hall of Shame had an excellent example of the leeway that the Judge has in dealing with cases and the fines he applies.
> 
> ...



But NONE of that money goes to fund the DNR.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 29, 2011)

wmahunter said:


> But NONE of that money goes to fund the DNR.




Exactly........... normal fine money always goes to the county where the offense takes place.  If we had something like the super speeder law the money could be diverted to some worthwhile cause that the state cant fund anymore.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 29, 2011)

wmahunter said:


> But NONE of that money goes to fund the DNR.



I have seen the politicians pull this trick too many times to believe them when they say "Oh yes, the money collected from this new law will go in the lockbox. It will all go to the DNR. 100% guaranteed. Blah, blah, blah. You can trust us this time. This time we really mean it."

Sorry, I DON'T believe them. They lie every time and take the money supposedly earmarked for use only to support the sportsmen they take it from and they put it in the general fund. Every time!

Don't believe me? 

The taxes and fees from sales of licenses, tackle, etc were all supposed to go to support the DNR, fisheries, etc when they were proposed. And they did for those purposes. For a little while. Then the politicians decided that they could spend those funds on other things and put them into the general fund. Sportsmen get the shaft and the DNR takes more cuts to their budget.

The wildlife tags on my 2 trucks cost me a one time fee of $25 which went to support wildlife. A good cause so I bought them.

Then the state decides that the wildlife tag fee should be $35 per year, not a one time fee, and that the money should go into the general fund for their pet projects and the wildlife should get nothing.

My trucks will have regular tags on them when they come due this year. 

Bottom line, if they pass this "Super Poacher" law or whatever you want to call it, you better believe any revenue collected will eventually make it's way into the general fund and sportsmen will have been lied to and cheated again.

I say "NO MORE!"


----------

